# rear end gear ratio question



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a 68 gto. the guy I bought it from said the rear gear ratio is 390 which was a facory option. Is this true?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

In 1968, the GTO could be ordered with any of the following axle ratios:

2.56:1
2.78:1
2.93:1
3.08:1
3.23:1
3.36:1
3.55:1
3.90:1
4.33:1

If you have a 3.90, it will be stamped "WK" for an open rear end or "ZK" for a Limited Slip.


----------

